# 24h Finale Ligure 2011



## Dart (1. September 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

nach einigen 24h Teilnahmen in Duisburg und unserem Urlaub in Finale möchte ich nun ein 8er Team für die 24h von Finale für 2011 zusammenstellen.

Ich habe mal versucht mich durch das Regelwerk in herlichem Englisch zu lesen. Das meisste ist auch recht verständlich. Nur habe ich im Abschnitt 2 Forderungen nach Gesundheitszeugnissen, Atesten oder Lizenzen herausgelesen, aber nicht wirklich verstanden. Kann hier jemand irgendwelche Infos zu geben?

Vielen dank schon mal im Voraus.

Jörg


----------



## Mishima (2. September 2010)

Du brauchst eine Bescheinigung deines Arztes, das Du trainiert bist und körperlich tauglich-hört sich wild an ist aber nicht.

Deinem Sportarzt erklären worum es geht, der setzt ein kurzes Schreiben auf (circa 15), das wars.

Sollte allerdings aus dem gleiche Jahr, wie der Start sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (2. September 2010)

Danke für Deine Antwort.

Bist Du in Finale schon einmal mitgefahren und hast so ein Atest beigebracht? Das muss dann wahrscheinlich auf englisch oder besser italienisch sein, oder?

Danke


----------



## on any sunday (2. September 2010)

In Italienisch sieht das so aus. 







Einfach abschreiben und deinem Hausarzt vorlegen. Finale wäre das einzige 24h Rennen, was mich interessieren würde. Ich überlegs mir mal. 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Mishima (3. September 2010)

Ja, bin Ich (auch dieses Jahr auf der neuen Strecke)
Sprache ist kein Problem, es ist eine Deutschsprachige Person an der Meldestelle (jedenfalls an der SOLO Ausgabe).

Und für das Rennen sollte man wirklich fit sein (ist kein Spielplatz für MTB).

Es ist KEIN Vergleich zu den Schwieriggrad Richtlinien in D-land.

Teilweise Freeridepassagen und zwischen 35 - 37 Steilkurven

Finale ist Das FINALE (Rennen)


----------



## Dart (3. September 2010)

Hallo Mishima, hallo Michael,

danke für Eure Antworten. Da wir die Runde gefahren sind wissen wir, dass das nicht mir deutschen Veranstaltungen vergleichbar ist. Aber das ist ja gerade der Reiz.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Tommy320is (4. September 2010)

Hi!

Gibts schon nen Termin für 2011?

Gruß


----------



## die tina (4. September 2010)

Das Attest kann auch auf deutsch sein - Hauptsache ein Papier mit Stempel drauf.

Grüße!


----------



## trautbrg (1. November 2010)

Termin 24h Finale 2011: 21/22 Mai


----------



## Tommy320is (1. November 2010)

Super,

dann kann ja die Suche nach einer Unterkunft los gehen.

Hat jemand ne Empfehlung?
2 Erw. 1 Kind.

Gruß


----------



## exto (1. November 2010)

Ein Zelt an der Strecke.

Sonst fehlt ein großer Teil des Reizes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommy320is (1. November 2010)

mmh ja,

eigentlich schon, aber wir werden uns etwas länger dort aufhalten und unseren Urlaub verbringen. Da wünschen wir uns etwas Komfort ;-)

Gruß




exto schrieb:


> Ein Zelt an der Strecke.
> 
> Sonst fehlt ein großer Teil des Reizes


----------



## donnersberger (2. November 2010)

Hallo Tommy320is,

ich war vor zwei Wochen in Finale im Hotel Florenz und war sehr zufrieden. Ist ein Bikehotel, das wohl auch für Familien geeignet ist.

+ gut abgesicherte+videoüberwachte Rad-Halle
+ Bedienung an der Rezeption spricht deutsch 
+ restliche Bedienung spricht mindestens englisch und sind auch alle freundlich
+ freies WLAN & freier Internet-PC
+ Hotelier ist im MTB-Sektor sehr aktiv
+ Pool & nicht weit vom Meer, City und nettem Caffee/Bar entfernt
+ Radladen und Silvia in der Nähe
+ Essen war reichlich und gut, leckere Fischgerichte
+ preislich fand ich's auch ok, hab aber nicht mit lokaler Konkurrenz verglichen
+ interessantes Gebäude (war früher mal ein Kloster)
- das Ambiente im Eßraum läßt etwas zu wünschen übrig, aber in einer netten Gruppe merkt man's nicht (der eine Punkt jetzt aber auch nur, wenn man wirklich das Haar in der Suppe finden möchte..)

mir hat's gefallen und ich werde dort nächstes Jahr wieder Urlaub machen

ein paar Finale Bilder ...


----------



## Tommy320is (3. November 2010)

Hallo donnersberger,

vielen Dank für die ausführliche Info.
Ich werds mir mal vor merken.

Gruß


----------



## cube-süd (23. Mai 2011)

hallo. weiss jemand wo es eine ergebnissliste gibt von dem rennen 2011?finde bei der hp keine. 
gruß


----------



## arnomtb (23. Mai 2011)

Organisation stellt die ein, haben aber eher mit Dienstag gerechnet. Wir haben vor der Abreise nachgefragt... War ein megageiles Event!!!


----------



## Thunderbird (25. Mai 2011)

Ah, das war wieder mal sehr schön, bzw. für mich die schönste Strecke überhaupt.
War zwar sau heiß, aber ich habe im 4er lange nicht so gelitten wie sonst immer im 8er.
Wenn ich nur ein Rennen im Jahr fahren könnte, wäre es dieses.


Zum Glück gab's wieder super Bilder von den Sportografen. 

G


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (2. Juni 2011)

wo sind den nun die Ergebnisse?


----------



## arnomtb (2. Juni 2011)

Sind auf der offiziellen homepage seit Dienstag morgen nach dem Rennen. 
http://www.championchip.it/pubblico/evento-classifica-download_20175.do


----------



## Rattlesnake (17. Oktober 2011)

Nach einigen Teilnahmen in Duisburg, wollte ich nächstes Jahr mit ein Paar Mitstreitern mal ein richtiges 24h Rennen fahren.  Da der eine oder andere aus unserem Team seine Urlaubsplanung für nächstes Jahr schon bald bei seinem Arbeitgeber bekanntgeben muß, würde ich jetzt gerne wissen, wann's denn nächstes Jahr in Finale wieder 24h lang rund geht? Gibt's da schon einen Termin? Pfingsten, oder ne Woche vorher?

Weitere Fragen meinerseits werden vermutlich später noch folgen.


----------

